# Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden  *SOLVED*



## eagle*23* (29. Juni 2013)

Hi Zusammen 

Hab mir ein Corsair AX1200i geholt und das macht alle ca. 10 sec. immer einen Art Klackton. Wird aber auch mal leiser oder ist kurz verschwunden. Ist bei den NTs sowas bekannt ?
Hab mal gegoogelt und des einzige was gefunden habe war das jemand meinte man soll die Schrauben vom Fan-Grill etwas lösen 
Vielleicht hat von euch ja jemand sowas ähnliches schon mal gehabt.

EDIT: bitte keine Netzteilberatung  ich brauch 1200W um was im tripple und quad SLI zu testen.


----------



## Legacyy (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*

1200W.. willste da noch 2 Kühlschränke dranhängen?  
Und noch ein schönes Single Rail: Why single rail is NOT better than multi rail

Verkauf den Mist, ist überhaupt net für SLI geeignet, und nimm was gescheites:
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W ATX 2.31 (P10-650W/BN201) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## the.hai (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*

wenn ein neues gerät was macht, was es nicht soll, dann zurück damit^^

kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass das normal ist, bzw sein soll. noch dazu ist ein 1200er für dein system ja mal sowas von überdimensioniert. MAX 600w-700w tun locker reichn, das is ja mal knapp die hälfte



Legacyy schrieb:


> Verkauf den Mist, ist überhaupt net für SLI geeignet, und nimm was gescheites:
> be  quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W ATX 2.31 (P10-650W/BN201) Preisvergleich |  Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## eagle*23* (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*

Zum tripple und Quad-Sli benchen kann des NT nie groß genug sein 
DP 10 Serie ist der Lüfter zu laut, bin ich schon durch 
Seasonic Semi-Passiv geht der Lüfter schon bei ca 25° an und ist auch laut. (auch schon durch)
Neue Xilence Serie mit den 2x80mm Lüftern will ich gar nicht drüber reden 
Einzig gescheite wäre noch des Enermax Platimax aber das haben die dicken auch so laute Lüfter.Bis zum 750er geht's noch des hab ich hier grad rumfahren da bleibt der Lüfter bei 500 u/min. 
Corsair das einzige wo auch über 25° passiv bleibt aber wenns nun klackt isses auch kacke


----------



## Thallassa (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*

Und die Corsair Lüfter sollen leise sein? Das AX heult doch los wie nochwas, sobald es nicht mehr Semipassiv ist.
Außerdem würde ich niemals zu single-Rail-Geräten greifen, gerade wenn ich tri/quad-Setups benche 

Wenn du weder Dark Power noch Platimax willst, wie wäre es mit einem Antec HCP?
Außerdem hat das DP10 1200W selbst bei 50% Last noch 0,1 Sone bzw. 11 db(A) - wie kann das bitte zu laut sein?

Aber mal topic, ab in die Reklamation mit dem Netzteil!


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*

Und warum glaubst du, dass der Lüfter in diesem Corsair teil besser wäre?! Denn bq nutzt einen Protechnic FDB Lüfter, Corsair einen billigsten Yate Loon...


----------



## the.hai (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*

Du benchst auf dem 1155 Sockel Quad/Tri-SLI? bei 16 nativen lanes mal absolut überflüssig

ich hab das mal gebencht, was meinste warum ich den großen sockel genommen habe^^ mein silent pro ist zwar auch nur nen singlerail, aber leise 

gugg mal im marktplatz da verkauft wer ein neues p10 1200, kann mir nicht vorstellen, das es lauter is als dieses corsair


----------



## eagle*23* (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*

Klar isses lauter wenn des nicht passiv ist  Hatte ich doch schon da die P10 Serie. Ist deutlich lauter als damals die 9er Serie.Gibt's auch genug Threads drüber.
PCIe 3.0 8x Anbindung ist ok und macht so gut wie nix aus. PCie 2.0 mit 8x wäre natürlich was anderes aber PCIe 3 gleicht des wieder aus. Schon getestet 
Unter Last ist mir die Lautstärke wayne, aber IDLE muss es leise sein weil des NT die lauteste Komponente bei mir ist 

Würd eigentlich auch nur gern wissen ob NTs klacken können und keine Grundsatzdiskussion zu Single und Multi Rail


----------



## Legacyy (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*

DP10 und laute Lüfter  Super Witz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das sind die leisesten Lüfter, die du momentan in einem Netzteil finden kannst 

Das sind eben die typischen, und auch lange bekannten Probleme bei Corsair 

Wenn Tri oder Quad SLI, dann würd ich so was nehmen:
Produktvergleich be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 1000W ATX 2.31 (P10-1000W/BN204), Enermax Platimax 1000W ATX 2.3 (EPM1000EWT), Enermax Platimax 1200W ATX 2.3 (EPM1200EWT), be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 1200W ATX 2.31 (P10-1200W/BN205) | Geizhals Deutschland



> PCIe 3.0 8x Anbindung ist ok und macht so gut wie nix aus. PCie 2.0 mit  8x wäre natürlich was anderes aber PCIe 3 gleicht des wieder aus. Schon  getestet


Das ist aber nur bei SLI so, ab der 3. Karte sind die X8, x4, x4 angebunden. Damit reißte rein gar nix mehr.


----------



## eagle*23* (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*

Dann war meins wo hatte ja vielleicht defekt von bequiet aber ich hab den Lüfter deutlich rausgehört


----------



## the.hai (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*



eagle*23* schrieb:


> Klar isses lauter wenn des nicht passiv ist  Hatte ich doch schon da die P10 Serie. Ist deutlich lauter als damals die 9er Serie.Gibt's auch genug Threads drüber.
> PCIe 3.0 8x Anbindung ist ok und macht so gut wie nix aus. PCie 2.0 mit 8x wäre natürlich was anderes aber PCIe 3 gleicht des wieder aus. Schon getestet
> 
> Würd nur gern wissen ob NTs klacken können


 
???
16 Lanes bleiben 16 lanes, dass pciE2 16x= pciE3 8x ist, is ja richtig. gerade bei vier grakas kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es gleich schnell sein soll wie auf nem 2011er und das du nicht hoffnungslos in das cpu limit des i5 rennst.
bei quad haste also 4x 4x 4x 4x, auch wenns pciE3 ist und das limitiert auch schon gering.

mein hexacore hat mit 4,4ghz schon knapp das tripplefire HD7970er limitiert.


----------



## eagle*23* (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*

Leute bitte keine Grundsatzdiskussionen . Über den Rest hab ich meine eigene Meinung und für meine zwecke ist dass ausreichend


----------



## Legacyy (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*

Du bist dir also im Klaren, dass bei nem Sockel 1155 Benchen mit mehr als 2 Karten absolut sinnfrei ist?


----------



## the.hai (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*



eagle*23* schrieb:


> Leute bitte keine Grundsatzdiskussionen . Über den Rest hab ich meine eigene Meinung und für meine zwecke ist dass ausreichend


 
Is ja gut, aber beim benchen gehts um maximale punktzahl und das macht man nicht mit nem ferrari motor aufm käfer fahrwerk^^

b2T

be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 1200W ATX 2.31 (P10-1200W/BN205) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

probiers nochmal, ich kann mir einfach nich vorstellen, das es schlechter ist.

*huist*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/279650-v-quiet-dark-power-pro-1200w.html


----------



## eagle*23* (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*

Danke den Link kenn ich 

Wer redet hier eigentlich dauernd davon dass des bei einem So. 1155 zum Einsatz kommt ?


----------



## Legacyy (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*

Weil du den in deiner Sig hast? 
Auf was wird denn gebencht?


----------



## eagle*23* (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*

 will doch nur eine einfache Frage beantwortet haben. Für den Rest können wir doch in den Threads diskutieren wenn wir wollen
Manchmal kann man nichmal meht ein Thread aufmachen ohne die Hosen runterlassen zu müssen 

Also ich schreib Corsair mal an was die meinen aber die sagen sicher ist normal


----------



## Ryle (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*

Da schaltet sicher das Lastschütz und knallt so lustig 

Weg damit und was anderes her, gesund kann das sicher nicht sein und beim Benchen von ein paar Tausend Euronen wären mir Schutzschaltungen und Stabilität mal wichtiger als ein paar db mehr. Corsair PSUs haben sowieso durch die Bank weg irgendwelche Macken, deren RMA Quote muss auch recht hoch sein, wenn man mal das Web durchforstet.

Kann auch durch Lastwechsel deiner spezifischen Hardware kommen und ein Tausch PSU macht genau den gleichen Mist, kann man nie genau voraussehen.


----------



## Legacyy (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*



eagle*23* schrieb:


> will doch nur eine einfache Frage beantwortet haben. Für den Rest können wir doch in den Threads diskutieren wenn wir wollen
> Manchmal kann man nichmal meht ein Thread aufmachen ohne die Hosen runterlassen zu müssen


 Was erwartest du denn 
Wenn wir dir helfen sollen, dann müssen wir auch wissen was eingesetzt wird...


----------



## eagle*23* (29. Juni 2013)

Also des knacken kommt auch im IDLE



Legacyy schrieb:


> Was erwartest du denn
> Wenn wir dir helfen sollen, dann müssen wir auch wissen was eingesetzt wird...


 
Was ich Einsetze hat aber doch nix mit Single und Multi Rail und PCIe 3 oder 2 zu tun wenn ein Netzteil bei 80W "Belastung" im Idle im Passivmodus  knackt oder ?


----------



## Legacyy (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*

Was du einsetzt hat aber mit der Netzteilwahl zu tun. Und darum gehts hier eben 

Und Corsair Netzteile haben eben ihre bekannten Macken, wie die Elektrogeräusche bei den Semi-Passivnetzteilen, da kannste nix dran ändern.


----------



## eagle*23* (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*

also ist das knacken eine bekannte Macke  das wollte ich doch wissen ob sowas bekannt ist . Weiter nix.

Aber nun wissen wirs ja das die über 760W wohl knacken im IDLE und hier kann zu.
Muss man mal in die Reviews mit reinnehmen. 

Danke für Info


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erledigt*

Dir ist aber schon  klar, dass 1200W Netzteile gar nicht wirklich leise sein können?! Denn Lüfter kann man, im besten Fall, nur mit 1/4 der nenndrehzahl laufen lassen. In der Regel sinds eher so um die 1/3. Bei 2800RPM sind das dann 700 respektive 933rpm. Und das ist schon nicht mehr wirklich leise, bei 135mm.


----------



## eagle*23* (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erledigt*

Bitte lesen, es geht um IDLE. Deswegen auch ein semi passives und kein aktives weil die Lüfter dort wie du sagst im IDLE gar nicht mehr richtig leise sein können bei 5v !!
Und da Corsair eins der wenigen ist wo auch über 25° passiv bleibt ist das eben auch gerade im Test.


----------



## poiu (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*



eagle*23* schrieb:


> Also des knacken kommt auch im IDLE



Kein wunder ist ja auch ein beknacktes NT  

so spaß beiseite, ist das knacken dauerd? also egal ob last oder Idle und immer im gleichen Takt?


----------



## eagle*23* (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erledigt*

Unter Last hab ichs noch garnicht so beobachtet. Kommt auf jedenfall wenn das NT noch kalt ist und wird dann leiser bzw. weniger. Manchmal isses auch mal ganz weg und kommt dann wieder 

Hat wohl ein Knacks


----------



## poiu (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erledigt*

Schreib mal denn Support an, mal sehen wie gut der bei Premium NTs be Corsair ist


----------



## eagle*23* (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erledigt*

Jo mach ich.

Das hab ich mal gefunden noch :

*Cause: (4) external fan screws slightly overtightened from the factory. *
*Anscheinend dürften sie bei manchen Netzteilen den Fan-Grill zu stark angezogen haben was dann bei manchen zu den obigen Problemen führt.*

glaub aber die meinen eher ein durchgehendes Klackern vom Lüfter weil sich des Gehäuse verzieht.

* *kein Bock nun alles abzubauen wobei mit CM ja schnell geht wenn da nicht DFM und Pumpe wären wo im weg sind . Kann ich mir zwar nicht vorerstellen dass am Grill liegt aber Versuch wäre es wert


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erledigt*



poiu schrieb:


> Schreib mal denn Support an, mal sehen wie gut der bei Premium NTs be Corsair ist


 
Den Corsair Support? 
Wenn jemand weiß wo der abgeblieben ist.


----------



## eagle*23* (30. Juni 2013)

Diese Idee mit den Fan Grill Schrauben etwas lösen war natürlich für den Ars**.
Aber NT scheint tatsächlich eine Macke zu haben. Hab mal den Self Test Button gedrückt und laut Handbuch sollte dann die LED grün werden und der Lüfter kurz aufdrehen. Tut sich aber gar nix 

Bietet Corsair eigentlich direkt RMA ? Wobei glaub besser über Händler mache weil dann schneller Ersatz bekomme weil innerhalb den ersten 6 Monaten bin oder ?

Übrigens kann man beim AXi auch auf Multi-Rail umstellen  in wie weit dass dann auch wirklich eine Multi-Rail ist sei aber mal dahingestellt...


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*

Oh btw gibts diesen Thread auch im Hardwareluxx Forum, wo der Herr Eagle*23* gar nicht soo nett zu uns PCGH Usern ist...


----------



## BlackNeo (30. Juni 2013)

Na dann würde ich sagen Thread closen und fertig, wer so unverschämt postet hat unsere Hilfe nicht verdient.


----------



## Legacyy (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Oh btw gibts diesen Thread auch im Hardwareluxx Forum, wo der Herr Eagle*23* gar nicht soo nett zu uns PCGH Usern ist...


 Hab mal meinen Senf dazu abgegeben


----------



## eagle*23* (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*

'Nehmt doch nicht alles so ernst  Wenn man lediglich eine Frage beantwortet haben will und dann sich wegen PCIe 2.0, 3.0 und Multi Rail - Single Rail oder 1200W gut oder nicht rechtfertigen soll ist doch klar dass einem das nervt.Hab ja nicht gefragt was ist der unterschied zwischen Single und Multi oder Pcie 2 und 3 sondern ob knacksen bekannt ist .
Ist ja nett das ihr so genau darauf eingeht aber wenn ich doch extra schon darum bitte wenn möglich nur zu sagen ob so Probleme bekannt sind oder nicht ist des doch auch nicht soooo des Problem oder ?


----------



## Legacyy (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*

Wenn du ne Frage hast isses doch klar, dass wir die restliche Hardware, Einsatzzweck etc. wissen müssen...


----------



## eagle*23* (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*

Aber sicher nicht wenn es darum geht ob ein ähnlicher Fall bekannt ist  Bitte unbedingt Fragestellung lesen  Ansonsten einfach nix dazu schreiben und dann ist doch gut und gibt keine unnötigen Diskussionen
Wenn ich was über Single und Multi Rail wissen will werd ichs doch schon rausbekommen. 

Hab des Gefühl manche sind hier nur um Diskussionen anfangen zu wollen aber dafür gibt's doch extra Laberthreads.


----------



## Metalic (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*

Dann sind Foren aber nicht die richtige Anlaufstelle für dich wenn du keine Tips bzw. Diskussionen haben möchtest. Und "verbieten" kannst du es auch keinem in einem öffentlichen Forum etwas zu schreiben. So ist das nunmal.
Sei froh wenn du neben deiner Problemlösung noch den einen oder anderen Rat mit auf den Weg bekommst.
Und nur weil es dir nicht passt, dass dir hier gesagt wird das da wohl was falsch läuft in deiner Konfiguration, brauchst im Luxx die Helfer hier nicht schlecht machen.

Will damit nun auch niemanden an die Karre fahren, aber dieses hintenrum schlecht reden geht mir gegen den Strich.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*

Nun, wenn man es klug angeht, gibt man grundsätzlich die Hardware an und begründet das ganze. Insbesondere wenn man schon 'nen bisserl in Foren unterwegs ist, weiß man sowas. Und man sollte 'die anderen', die versuchen einem zu helfen, nicht ankacken, denn dann kannst du schon gleich mal gar keine Hilfe erwarten.

Tjo und zu dem Netzteil wurd ja schon soweit alles gesagt, eigentlich. Aber DU weißt es natürlich besser, fummelst irgendwie am Netzteil rum, statt mal auf uns hier zu hören. Bzw dem Jungen dort drüben.


*Aber das Problem ist mal wieder: 
Wir haben Dinge gesagt, die DU nicht hören möchtest. Und daher kann/darf das nicht sein, was wir gesagt haben.*


----------



## eagle*23* (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*

Dann seht das hier mal ein bisschen lockerer und fühlt euch nicht gleich angegriffen 

Da nun jeder sein Senf dazu abgegeben hat bitte ich weitere Diskussionen zu unterlassen die nix mit dem eigentliche Thema zu tuen haben.


----------



## Verminaard (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*

Ihr beschwert euch darueber, das man euer Verhalten kritisiert?

Lest doch mal den ganzen Thread in Ruhe durch.
Wo wird genau auf die Frage des TE ohne sinnfreie Kommentare eingegangen?

Jeder will ihm gleich erzaehlen das ein 1200W Netzteil sowieso ueberdimensioniert ist.
Das Corsair Netzteile eh auch Mist sind weil nur Probleme (hier waren mal Links toll, damit man solche Aussagen auch nachvollziehen kann).
Singlerail sowieso fuer die Tonne.
Bequiet einfach besser sein muss.
Das Benchen mit seinem Setup, welches natuerlich bekannt ist, oh Moment, da steht was in der SIG, also muss es sich um dieses Setup handeln, totaler Schwachsinn sei.

Der TE hat auch mehrmals gebeten bei seiner Frage zu bleiben und keine Grundsatzdisskusionen zu starten.
Wurde das beruecksichtigt?
Wozu ist die Hardware wichtig, wenn ein Netzteil ein bestimmtes Verhalten an den Tag legt?


btw.* Legacyy *im LUXX lobst du unsere Netzteilexperten in den Himmel, aber was haben diese hier konstruktiv beigetragen?

Ihr koennt ruhig kotzen ueber den TE, und was er im LUXX geschrieben hat, aber versucht euch wenigstens in seine Lage zu versetzen!

Er sucht hier um Hilfe und wird nur von allen Seiten angepflaumt und mit erhobenen Zeigefinger wird ihm erklaert wie beschissen das nicht ist was er da ueberhaupt macht.

Euer Verhalten ist echt zum Kotzen 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/53527-legacyy.html


----------



## eagle*23* (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*

@Verminaard: ^^ Vielen Dank 





Stefan Payne schrieb:


> *Aber das Problem ist mal wieder: *
> *Wir haben Dinge gesagt, die DU nicht hören möchtest. Und daher kann/darf das nicht sein, was wir gesagt haben.*


 
 brüll hier mal nicht so rum und mach den dicken Otto los
Klar wollte ich die Dinge auch nicht hören weil darum auch gar nicht ging


----------



## Legacyy (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*



> Ihr beschwert euch darueber, das man euer Verhalten kritisiert?
> Lest doch mal den ganzen Thread in Ruhe durch.
> Wo wird genau auf die Frage des TE ohne sinnfreie Kommentare eingegangen?


 
Ohne irgendwelche Infos ist es eben beschissen zu helfen. 
Wenn der TE eben blockiert kann man da nix machen...



> Jeder will ihm gleich erzaehlen das ein 1200W Netzteil sowieso ueberdimensioniert ist.
> Das Corsair Netzteile eh auch Mist sind weil nur Probleme (hier waren mal Links toll, damit man solche Aussagen auch nachvollziehen kann).
> Singlerail sowieso fuer die Tonne.
> Bequiet einfach besser sein muss.


Für normale HW ist 1200W überdimensioniert, fürs Benchen eben nicht.
Single Rail ist eben Mist, da einfach Sicherungsfeatures fehlen, bzw. bei solche einer hohen Ampere Zahl einfach nicht rechtzeitig greifen.
Die Qualität von Be Quiet ist eben in allen Bereichen sehr gut. Zeig mir mal ein Netzteil, was eine vergleichbare. Technik, Silent-Tauglichkeit und Garantie hat.



> Das Benchen mit seinem Setup, welches natuerlich bekannt ist, oh Moment, da steht was in der SIG, also muss es sich um dieses Setup handeln, totaler Schwachsinn sei.


Wenn nur das Setupin der Sig vorhanden ist.. voran sollen wir uns sonst orientieren? 



> Der TE hat auch mehrmals gebeten bei seiner Frage zu bleiben und keine Grundsatzdisskusionen zu starten.
> Wurde das beruecksichtigt?
> Wozu ist die Hardware wichtig, wenn ein Netzteil ein bestimmtes Verhalten an den Tag legt?


siehe weiter oben.




> btw.* Legacyy *im LUXX lobst du unsere Netzteilexperten in den Himmel, aber was haben diese hier konstruktiv beigetragen?


Das das Netzteil eben nicht gut ist (gründe siehe oben und im Thread) und er sich was anderes kaufen soll.


> Ihr koennt ruhig kotzen ueber den TE, und was er im LUXX geschrieben hat, aber versucht euch wenigstens in seine Lage zu versetzen!


Trotzem ist so n Bitchmove net angebracht 


> Er sucht hier um Hilfe und wird nur von allen Seiten angepflaumt und mit erhobenen Zeigefinger wird ihm erklaert wie beschissen das nicht ist was er da ueberhaupt macht.


Nochmal, wie sollen wir ohne konkrete, wichtige fehlende Angaben helfen


----------



## eagle*23* (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*

aaaaaaaalter wie gehst denn du ab ? Willst ein Buch über diesen Thread schreiben ? Geb doch einfach keine Kommetare ab wenn dir was nicht passt. Bist ja schlimm 

Informier dich zusätzlich auch mal über das NT was man damit was Single und Multi Rail angeht machen kann (Stichwort OCP  )

und ob ich jetzt 88% Effi bei 50% Auslastung oder 90% bei 70% habe ist doch völlig wayne.

UND NOCHMAL für dich zum lesen :

Es geht lediglich um das knacken und sonst um nix anderes .....

I


----------



## Legacyy (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*

Nö, aber einfach den ganzen Müll mal berichtigen 

OCP greift bei den Single Rail Teilen eben nicht, da ist das Limit viel zu hoch eingestellt. Vorher hats schon den PC gegrillt 

Um die Effizienz gehts doch gar net 

Das Knacken gehört eben zu den Elektrogeräuschen, wofür die Semi-Passiven Corsair Netzteile eben bekannt sind.


----------



## eagle*23* (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*

Wieso kann man dann beim AX1200i das OCP für jeden  PCIe per Software begrenzen ???


----------



## blautemple (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*

Netzteilkurzschluss und rauchende Kabel - PCGH in Gefahr - YouTube 
Ich denke das beantwortet deine Frage, warum das Corsair nicht empfehlenswert ist 

Edith: Ah sorry es gebt um das AX1200i, sorry


----------



## Legacyy (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*

Per PCIe schon , aber eben nicht generell


----------



## eagle*23* (30. Juni 2013)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Das Knacken gehört eben zu den Elektrogeräuschen, wofür die Semi-Passiven Corsair Netzteile eben bekannt sind.


 
ja und dafür haben wir nun 46 Beiträge und unnötiges Theater gebraucht ???? Hab beim ersten mal schon gesagt danke dass war hilfreich.

Neues NT ist unterwegs und ich berichte dann hier ob dass knacken noch da ist.

Hat anderst sonst kein Wert hier.

Nur weil ein Auto gegen den Baum fährt muss es nicht heißen dass es jedes tut.....
Aber stimmt, ich lese fast täglich in der Zeitung und sehe in den NAchrichten dass es wieder Tote und Verletzte wegen Single Rail NTs gegeben hat 
Feuerwehr löscht deswegen auch schon wieder ein Haus hier in der Straße... man man dass die die Teile auch nicht verbieten


----------



## Legacyy (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*

Das Problem hab ich bereits in Post #9 angesprochen 

Und noch was zu nicht greifendem OCP:
[HWCLIP]http://www.hardwareclips.com/video/1907/SingleRailNetzteil-ohne-OCP-zerstoert-Mainboard[/HWCLIP]


----------



## eagle*23* (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*

Und warum Spamst du dann seid Beitrag 9 hier weiter so rum ?


----------



## the.hai (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*

Für mich wäre (wie auch schon beim ersten POST gesagt) ein Knacken, der Grund das Ding zu reklamieren. Selbst dran rumbasteln und den Fehler suchen, bringt rein garnichts, außer die Garantie zu verblasen....
Was erwartest du auch für ne Hilfestellung, die das Problem innerhalb der Möglichkeiten behebt? Ich setze vorraus, dass man das NT nicht aufschraubt....

Schick das Ding ein und tausch es 1:1, wenn es so ein gutes NT ist. Ich hör jetzt auf mich da einzumischen

P.S. welches NT ist unterwegs? das gleiche oder gibste dem P10 doch noch ne chance?


----------



## eagle*23* (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*

^^ hab ich auch vor 



Legacyy schrieb:


> DP10 und laute Lüfter  Super Witz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
übirgens auch völliger Blödsinn  x8/x16/x8 wenn dann und auf welchem Board das NT genutzt wird war auch keine Fragestellung.
Nun vergäude einfach nicht weiter deine Zeit hier. Aber glaub du hast zuviel und must deswegen dauernd hier Sachen schreiben um die es nicht geht und Leute provozieren


----------



## Legacyy (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*



eagle*23* schrieb:


> Und warum Spamst du dann seid Beitrag 9 hier weiter so rum ?


 Warum spammen?
Wir wollen dir nur helfen was anständiges zu nutzen  


eagle*23* schrieb:


> übirgens auch völliger Blödsinn    x8/x16/x8  wenn dann.


Das war zu dem Z77 Board, da werden die bei 3 Karten eben x8/x4/x4 angebunden. Darauf war das bezogen.

ICh stell nur Sachen richtig. Wenn du dich provozierst fühlst, dann ist das dein Problem


----------



## eagle*23* (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*

Wollte ich wissen was ich für ein NT haben will ? Nein oder ??? Bitte nochmals Fragestellung lesen  du checkst es nicht gell 
Und auch beim Z77 Maximus Extreme wird x8/x16/x8 angebunden ... man man man keine Ahnung aber schwätzen ...

kennst du das Sprichwort : 
Wenn man keine Ahung hat öfter mal die ...... halten 

Jede eurer besserwisserischen Antworten wo nix mit dem Thema zu tun hattewar im Prinzip falsch. Zumindest was die Anbindung und Single Rail beim AX1200i anging 


Ich lass hier nun mal zumachen damit du mal bisschen vom PC wegkommst und ein klaren Kopf bekommst 

Danke an die anderen für die hilfreichen Antworten


----------



## Legacyy (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*



> Wollte ich wissen was ich für ein NT haben will ? Nein oder ??? Bitte nochmals Fragestellung lesen  du checkst es nicht gell
> Und auch beim Z77 Maximus Extreme wird x8/x16/x8 angebunden ... man man man keine Ahnung aber schwätzen ...


Nur doof, dass der Chipsatz nur 16 Lanes für die PCIe Steckplätze hat... 



> kennst du das Sprichwort :
> Wenn man keine Ahung hat öfter mal die ...... halten


Dann mal besser an die eigenen Nase fassen und erst denken, dann posten 



> Jede eurer besserwisserischen Antworten war im Prinzip falsch. Zumindest was die Anbindung und Single Rail beim AX1200i anging


 Nö 


> Ich lass hier nun mal zumachen damit du mal bisschen vom PC wegkommst und ein klaren Kopf bekommst


Dann solltest du mal damit beginnen


----------



## eagle*23* (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*

Dann haben die wohl den PLX Chip vergessen .... aber jetzt lass mal gut sein, führt doch zu nix.


----------



## Legacyy (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Corsair AX1200i Netzteil knackt alle 10 Sekunden*

Auch der PLX Chip würde auch nix daran ändern, dass nur 16 Lanes zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## eagle*23* (30. Juni 2013)

Einer im Luxx war mal so nett aus einem anderen Thread: 


*Jedes AXi hat einen Fancontroller mit durchlaufprüfung für den Lüfter, diese testet in kurzen Abständen von 8-12 Sekunden ob der Lüfter Strom annimmt = Lüfter I.O. dies verursacht ein leises Knacksgeräusch kann aber im passiven Betrieb wo die PSU das lauteste Gerät ggf. darstellt hörbar sein und stören. Corsair ist der Fehler seit Verkaufsstart bekannt, soweit ich das vom R&D mitbekommen habe, werden kommende Versionen das Problem nicht mehr haben.*
*Ich würde zum umgehen des Problems empfehlen den Lüfter in der Linksoftware so einzustellen das er dauerhaft läuft dafür aber mit der niedrigsten Drehzahl was im Prinzip dazu führt dass das Geräusch nicht mehr vorhanden ist und der Lüfter im niedrigsten Drehzahlbereich ist ebenfalls nicht wirklich wahrnehmbar normaler weise.*

somit kann hier zu und Problem ist gelöst.... Kacke nur dass der Lüfter mir zu laut ist 

AX1200i immer wieder ein leises klack



Danke eagle*23* für deine Antworten zum eigentlichem Thema


----------



## Verminaard (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bitte schließen, zu viel Spam*



eagle*23* schrieb:


> Einer im Luxx war mal so nett aus einem anderen Thread:
> 
> 
> *Jedes AXi hat einen Fancontroller mit durchlaufprüfung für den Lüfter, diese testet in kurzen Abständen von 8-12 Sekunden ob der Lüfter Strom annimmt = Lüfter I.O. dies verursacht ein leises Knacksgeräusch kann aber im passiven Betrieb wo die PSU das lauteste Gerät ggf. darstellt hörbar sein und stören. Corsair ist der Fehler seit Verkaufsstart bekannt, soweit ich das vom R&D mitbekommen habe, werden kommende Versionen das Problem nicht mehr haben.*
> ...


 
Link bitte zu dieser Aussage 

Seltsam das dies kein Experte hier wusste.
Naja wir wissen jetzt wiedermal das Corsair Muell ist und Singelrail sowieso verboten gehoert 

*eagle*23**, danke das du die Loesung hier auch postest. Andere lassen einen Fragethread einfach in Ruhe, nachdem sie eine Loesung gefunden haben.
Soetwas kann aber anderen Hilfesuchenden, sofern sich einer noch hier fragen wagt, doch den richtigen Tipp geben.

/Edith sagt: zeitgleich gepostet...


----------



## eagle*23* (30. Juni 2013)

Alles muss man selber machen


----------



## Uter (30. Juni 2013)

Da das Problem gelöst wurde bzw. zumindest die Ursache gefunden wurd, mache ich hier mal zu, bevor noch mehr ot gepostet wird.

Für zukünftige Diskussionen:
@ eagle*23*:
Bitte unterlasse zukünftig Doppelposts und nenn am besten direkt im Startpost die genutzt Hardware. 

@ die anderen:
Bitte bleibt beim Thema. Ein einmaliger Hinweis auf die Nachteile von Single-Rail o.ä. ist ok, aber wenn der TE das Risiko eingehen will, dann ist es seine Sache. Gleiches gilt für u.U. nicht sinnvoll zusammengestellte Systeme.

-CLOSED-


----------

